

Steal Customers from Your Competitors Using Social Media - alexanderb
http://socialsearch.io/

======
Menge
Doesn't using that information to make unsolicited contact violate German Law?
(I ask because of this english translation:
[http://www.iuscomp.org/gla/literature/heidenreich.htm#D6](http://www.iuscomp.org/gla/literature/heidenreich.htm#D6))

~~~
alexanderb
That's a very interesting point.. and thanks a lot for posting this!

------
bramgg
Relevant, steal customers using HTML:
[https://github.com/bramgg/pouch](https://github.com/bramgg/pouch)

/plug

